# From the sick to the dole...



## TillyD (9 Oct 2008)

Hi, 

Looking for some advice. I was out of work for the last two years due to a serious bowel condition and during that time the company I worked for closed down and I was made redundant. I am now thinking of going back to work, well trying to find something anyway. I am seeing my consultant tomorrow to talk about this and hopefully get the OK on this. 

I am just wondering would I be entitled to anything, like jobseekers (dole)allowance. I've worked for the past 13 years up until I got sick but I'm not sure if I have stamps left after being on the sick for 2 years. 

To be honest, I'm kind of worried that I will have no income while trying to find work. 

Thanks, 
Tilly.


----------



## dusty53 (9 Oct 2008)

Hi. I believe anyone who is seeking work in this country is entitled to sign on and receive jobseekers allowance.
Sympathies with your bowel problem my sister has a severe problem too and it is extremely painful and embarrasing.


----------



## gipimann (9 Oct 2008)

As dusty said, if you're certified fit for work, you will be eligible to sign on for Jobseeker's payment.     The SW Local Office will check your entitlement to Jobseeker's Benefit (your PRSI contributions), and if you don't qualify, they'll means-test you for Jobseeker's Allowance.

It's not entirely true to say that anyone who is seeking work is entitled to _receive_ Jobseeker's Allowance - it's a means-tested payment so a person may not qualify.


----------



## TillyD (9 Oct 2008)

Thanks guys. I don't think I would be able to get it if I were means tested. What I'm wondering is would I have enough stamps/Prsi credits (not sure which term to use) or would they now be all wasted by being on the sick?


----------



## dusty53 (9 Oct 2008)

Yes, I do apologise sick to the dole and also gipiman! Of course jobseeker's is a means tested payment!


----------



## dusty53 (9 Oct 2008)

Well Tilly D if you were claiming sickness benefit all the time you were out of work you probably will not have enough stamps left for unemployment benefit. I assume you were awarded redundancy when your place of employment closed down?
The DSFA have a method of determining your means if you have savings so you may still qualify for a partial payment from jobseekers allowance. You should check with your local labour social office. Correct me if Im wrong anyone?


----------



## gipimann (10 Oct 2008)

To qualify for Jobseeker's Benefit, you need the following:

52 paid PRSI contributions since starting work (classes A, H and P only)
and
39 paid or credited PRSI contributions for the tax year 2006 (will change to 2007 next year).

You will have received a PRSI credit for every week you were on illness benefit so it's possible you might still qualify for Jobseeker's Benefit.

Best of luck!


----------



## justsally (10 Oct 2008)

dusty53 said:


> Yes, I do apologise sick to the dole and also gipiman! Of course jobseeker's is a means tested payment!


 
Job Seeker's *benefit* is not means tested it is based on P.R.S.I. contributions.

If you have been ill and claiming disability benefit and your doctor deems you still unfit to work you can consider applying to transfer to Invalidity Pension. This can be applied for after 12 months on disability benefit; one of the advantages of an Invalidity Pension is a free travel pass, irrespective of age. It may be of benefit to someone who is ill but not housebound. If granted an invalidity pension you will receive this for as long as you are unfit to return to paid employment. I am saying and at the same time hoping you will be able to return to work. To the best of my knowledge Job Seeker's benefit is a short term benefit and may well run out before you have found a suitable job!. Wishing you good health.


----------



## TillyD (10 Oct 2008)

Thanks again. 

It is Job Seeker's benefit I would be applying for. I am going to see my consultant later today so we'll dicuss what his plans are for me in the future. 

I will still have to attend hospital appointments for the forseeable future. Part of me is afraid that this will put people off employing me but then I feel I am fit for work and I can't stay at home forever. Hmmm I wonder were this leads me. Are you fit for work when you know you will be looking for short periods of time off work in the future. Sorry I'm just thinking out loud here...


----------



## dusty53 (10 Oct 2008)

Yes I can see where you are coming from Tilly. Hopefully you will meet a kind understanding boss who will be willing to allow for the fact that you need to take time off.
This is my point about someone with IBD being unfit for work. Who would employ someone knowing that they were going to have time off not only for hospital appointments but also when flare ups occur which could be two or three times a year at least.
Perhaps you could do part-time work and see how you go?


----------



## justsally (10 Oct 2008)

I don't know whether or not you are automatically entitled to time off for hospital appointments etc.   Perhaps this is something that has to be negotiated with a prospective employer before contract is made.   Some other poster may be able to advise you on the legal entitlements in this regard.
If you are trying to gauge how much work you would be able to undertake outside your home at this point in time, have you considered voluntary employment.    Afaik Social Welfare will allow you to undertake a number of hours work (not sure if it has to be voluntary)  every week while claiming benefits.   This is intended to rehabilitate those who want to  eventually get back into paid employment (I was going to say work force but voluntary work is "the workforce" ).


----------



## Nannarea (11 Oct 2008)

It may also be possible that if you stay on Disability Benefit (if this is what your consultant may advise at present) you may still be allowed to apply for a CE Scheme if it can be shown that it is rehabilitiary.  This would only be 19 1/2 or 20 hours per week and the payment would be of benefit to you.  Depending on how much you would receive on the CE Scheme your Disability may be reduced. Also, CE Schemes have money available for retraining for employment. I think it would be worthwhile looking into. You would need to register with FAS and they would then give you the information.


----------



## TillyD (13 Oct 2008)

Just to update. 

I signed on today. I am entitled to €88 a week. I haven't a full credit for 2006 but I got some kind of credit while I was on the sick so I'm entitled to €88. It was a bit of a shock at first but hey lets hope I find work pretty soon. 

The search as begun!


----------

